# What do you tow your 25RS-S with?



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

Hey everyone, 
Inquiring minds, like mine, need to know what you use to tow your 25RS-S.

I intend to use a 2003 Chevy Trailblazer LT with an Inline 4.2 Liter 6 cyl. / 4.10 rear axle to pull our 25RS-S, which arrives in April. This engine has 275 Horsepower and 275 ft/lbs of torque at 3600 RPM. Tow capacity is rated @ 6200.

What is your towing vehicle and how well does it work?

Cheers!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Whoa! A V6 engine to tow a 25 rss? I'm not sure about that. The 25 rss is going to weigh around 5,000 pounds with all the options, then add in all your camping stuff (dishes, food, bedding, clothing), then add in the weight of all the people in your family.

You are going to be AT MAX TOWING on your vehicle. I would reconsider your tow vehicle.

Randy


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Just my 2 cents.

We owned a 2002 TrailBlazer with the inline 6, great rig, but towing a 25' would have made me very nervous. As it was I opted not to tow our 23' with it, our TrailBlazer wasn't the extended version though, and that maybe a big factor. I think before I took possesion I'd try a test tow to see how much power you have with it. Its a big camper and the TrailBlazer maybe underpowered with its inline 6.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I would agree a test tow might be a good idea. I tow a 21RS with our yukon which has a bigger motor and wouldn't want to pull much more. You're 4.10 rear will help, but that's still a lot of trailer. Don't mean to be discouraging, just want to see you safe and not wear out your truck to quickly.

Mike


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

This is what I need to know. The dealer I bought the truck from told me I'd be fine in this rig towing a 23 - 25 ft travel trailer. I have my doubts too. Maybe a Silverado Crew 2500 with a 6.0L V8 would make more sense.

Keep the comments coming, I need and appreciate them more than you know.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

For some reason I thought you had the EXT. As I said before, we owned the same TrailBlazer. I went to pick up our new Jayco Kiwi 23' Hybrid, backed up to the camper and stepped out. I am sure my jaw was on the pavement. I looked at the camper, then at the TB, my gut did instant knots. Did the TB have the power? Sure. But the sheer size of the camper compared to the TB made me totally nervous. I knew I was a couple feet over the rule of thumb for trailer lengths compared to my wheelbase, but even that didn't matter... it was just to dang big. Luckily I had an F150 I could tow with. I told the dealer I'd be back, and since they had the wrong hitch it didn't matter, but the next day I came back with my F150. Even with the smaller gear ratio I felt much more comfortable towing with it. I did test tow with the TB and I didn't like how it felt at all. I just couldn't recommend this setup to you unless you lived in central Kansas and were not going to tow over 40mph.

Here is the rule of thumb I spoke about, this comes from some previous articles from Trailer Life and some knowledgeable and long time campers.

*Wheel Base Rule of Thumb*
A tow vehicle should have a minimum wheel base of 100 inches. A wheel base of 110 inches is recommended for a 20 foot trailer. For every additional foot of trailer length (above 20') add 4 inches to the wheel base. i.e., a 22 foot trailer=118 inches wheel base, a 24 foot trailer=126 inches wheel base. Etc. However, when you get into the larger, full size tow vehicles, such as Surburban's, F-150's, Ram Trucks, etc. this rule relaxes, as these types of vehicles (if properly set up) are capable of towing much larger trailers than this rule would suggest.

Using the rule of thumb for the Trailblazer I topped out when I figured it a few years ago at 21'. Unless you have the EXT or Chevy has changed things the same measurement should still apply.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Yeah....just one more thought...the 275 torque is going to make towing sluggish. With a trailer as big (and heavy) as the 25 rss, anything under 300 lb ft. torque is going to feel yucky towing.

Randy


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks for all the input. I need to call my dealership today and get some questions answered. Plus I'm going to contact my RV dealer also and get feedback from them on this Trailblazer. You've all given me the concensus I was feeling uneasy about. No blame to anyone except the Chevy dealer and yet no one at the RV dealer seemed to question my TV as inappropriate for this travel trailer either.

Now after more and more reading it sounds like I've not made a good choice with the Chevy Trailblazer SUV. It certainly pulled a popup camper great, towing it like the wind. But with the 25RS-S, which we still will get, I need a better solution TV.


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

My dad gave me some good advice when talking to those RV sales reps and car dealers.... ask them "What do you use to pull yours?" If they can't answer that or say they don't have one to pull, other excuses, etc... They don't know squat. They are just telling you what they think you want to hear to make the sale!

We pulled our Coleman UtahCP with a 98 Nissan Pathfinder 4x4 ...while it did fine with that I would not consider pulling the 25RS-S (when we get it). When we had the Mega Warrior loaded on top of the Coleman the Nissan would slow on mountains. We pulled it over a scale once and we were 800 to 1000lbs. under tow "capacity." 
We will use the Pathfinder with the boat (s)['04 185 SeaRay, '00 GTX DI SeaDoo] and the Expedition with the 25R-SS.

I (we) just have not figured a way to get 2 tow rigs to pull 3 toys!


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I am sure you don't need anyone else jumping in here, but I will anyway.







I was in the same boat as you when I first got my TT. I was told by both the car dealer as well as the TT dealer that I would be okay with my Merc. Mountianeer. It turned out that it was way undersized. I did not have the power I needed and it felt like the TT was pushing me instead of me pulling it. The passenger tires didn't help much either and the back end of the Merc. felt like it was wagging it's tail as I went down the road. I was also a nervious wreck behind the wheel as well.

I moved up to a bigger TV, which is in my signature, and to be honest, I would go to a 2500 if I could. I use the 1500 to get back and forth to work everyday and the 2500 would be too much. the 1500 was a good trade off.

Anyway, I am glad to see that you are considering your options now.

Good Luck.


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Michael I applaud you for having an open mind about this. Seems far to many times when the issue comes up that the poster gets very defensive. I think all of us just want to make sure we're all safe. As for the Trailblazer, well I can say been there done that. In our case the loss of my mother changed our vehicle needs so we were able to trade in the Trailblazer and F-150 on an Avalanche. I went back to my dealer and explained my situation, we had a good working relationship and since they were supporters of my organization I feel they gave me a great trade in amount for the Trailblazer and a good deal on the Avalanche. Good luck.


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

I still need to make some calls today.

But wanted to say thanks







to you guys. You all have been terrific in helping me get things into perspective regarding towing the 25RS-S.

More later... as the story unfolds!









More comments always welcome.

Talked to both my Chevy dealer and my RV dealer and both seem to think the Trailblazer, as I have it equipped, should do the job. Guess I will give it a try and see. My Chevy dealer said he'd take care of me being he put me into the Trailblazer knowing I'd be pulling a 25 ft travel trailer with it. He said the Trailblazer I have will easily tow to the 6200# capacity. Time will tell I said.

And obviously I'll post my report in this forum.


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Just a note of encouragement,

I tested a Trailblazer XT before I found our Durango. It was my TV of choice on paper and I really will not know how it would have turned out.

As long as you stay within the manufacturers limits, AND use a proper weight distribution hitch you should be fine. The WD hitch is critical.
If you want to tow fully loaded at 70 MPH and dice it out up the hills out west, you may be disappointed with performance.
We compromised on the 21RS as we did not want to change TV's as we use it every day and the trailer much less!
The 21RS, unlike the rest of the Outback line is 5500 lbs vs 6000 gross weight.
If we were full timing it, we would get another (bigger) TV AND trailer.
The manufacturers ratings are conservative as they are really litigation aware. Their ratings are good, but your expectations of performance may be different!

Good Luck, let us know the results!

Dave


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks Dave,

I appreciate reading your comments. Very well said. I'll certainly be the acid test for how well a Trailblazer does.

Cheers!


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I think you need/want a little more TV. I drag around a 25 RSS with a Chevy Tahoe. It has plenty of power to tow with, but I think I'll struggle in the mountains. I plan on adding a power tower, and K&N filter system soon, which will up my HP as well.

I use an EQUAL-I-ZER hitch teamed with the PRODIGY controller, and I wouldn't trade that set up for nothing else.

Y-Guy...
What's the wheelbase of the Avalanche?


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> Y-Guy...
> What's the wheelbase of the Avalanche?


130" if my memory is correct, should be same as a Burb.


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

I don't think i would tow my 25rss with anything smaller than my Suburban. If anything I would go bigger. A 1/2 truck is the bottom end of where i would be comfortable with this trailer. It has enought power for this job but more is always better when towing.


----------



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

OK I'll bite....
My Durango tows the 25 very nicely. Would I do a long journey through a mountain range with it? Probably not unless I had to. It's our third season with it and it handles well in all conditions. However, the lease is up in May "05 and I will be looking for a larger/stronger vehicle. We purchased the Durango because my wife felt more comfortable driving it around town than a larger SUV or pick-up.


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

Dave (3reds),

What are your Dodge Durango's features for engine, wheelbase, and rear axle ratio?


----------



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

I don't know what the wheelbase is but I have the 5.9 litre w/3:92 rear axle. It is rated to tow 7250lbs


----------



## KampingKris (Aug 26, 2003)

Might as well chime in... Fully loaded, our 25r-s weighs 6,000 lbs - and would be at or slightly exceed your towing capacity. And unfortunately, many rv salesmen don't really have a clue about towing - it's more of a buyer beware situation. ALTHOUGH they all claim otherwise...
Granted, we tow with a F250 diesel so TV is not really an issue. EXCEPT, honestly, when I tow the trailer - I am very glad of the combo - especially over the mountains to Tahoe.

Yes you can probably tow it. But I wouldn't want to try it in the Sierras, And I'd definately get a Prodigy for stopping power. And another thing to consider that although you might get away with towing it, the strain might shorten the life of your new TV (transmission - for example)...

On a side note, while picking our trailer up after service at the dealer, we noticed a older F150 parked in front of a brand new 26 foot 5er bunkhouse. Inside the service bay was a customer who was not thrilled. He had been promised he could tow it and when they hitched up the trailer, it sank into the bed deeper than the side rails. So, he didn't get to take that trailer home.


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

All,

My 2000 Durango SLT + is a full time 4X4 with the 4.7 L V8 (235HP, 295 FT LBS) with 3.92 axle ratio. Also HD tow package (includes aux coolers for trans and PS pump), HD shocks and HD suspension with sway bars, 31X10.5 R15 LT tires which I run at 50lbs as I do the trailer tires.
Build sheet shows 3600# front axle and also GVW 4360# (not sure what this means) This rides like a truck, which it is!
Wheelbase is 116 inches.
The 21RS pulls fine with a Reese WD hitch and friction damper. Have towed over 8000 miles in the past year, got a little warm in AZ at 105 degrees and a loooong hill, so I exited and got right back on. This with the A/C running full blast!

Difficult to tell the exact tow rating, but notice in all mfg specs, tow rating is dependent on rear axle ratio for the otherwise SAME TV.

Love this forum, keep an open mind and share experiences.

Come on down to Lake Lanier!

Dave
Outbackgeorgia


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

I thought I would share an email I received today from Keystone Outback regarding my 2003 Chevy Trailblazer tow vehicle. Tow vehicle capacity 6200#

***************************************************************
Date: Fri, 2 Apr 2004 08:34:04 -0500 
From: Andy Brock <[email protected]> 
To: [email protected]****.com 
Subject: Outback 
Michael

The 25 RS-S weighs 4900lbs as it sits with all options. It is within
your weight tow rating.

Thanks

Andy

********************************************************


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Michael,

I don't think anyone is/was disputing that the Trailblazer could pull the "weight."

Story:

We were coming back from a camping trip and wanting to travel a different way out than we did in. The adventurous type that we are.









Pulling our '02 Coleman Utah CP with Pathfinder 4x4, weight wise was fine, slowed a bit on steeper mountains.

Anyway, this "adventure" we saw some great scenery cool waterfall, absolutely beautiful. Then... road turned into gravel for a few miles which was no real big deal we were not driving all that fast, didn't want to due to the scenery we didn't want to miss







But then it became switchbacked, this road was back-n-forth, up-n-down, which was not at all clear on the map that we were using! It became narrow and was barely wide enough for us, much less that *dump truck* we met on a sharp left turn curve in the road







I know we were just INCHES from going off that CLIFF that was on MY side of the truck!!!! I was going to experience it first! (needless to say I was using my passenger side breaks) A lot of praying took place. 
By the time we were back on pavement and feeling like we were out of the woods. The road still had me using the passenger breaks







A bowl of cooked spaghetti had less curves than this road! 
Okay, so we are back on pavement and wider road starting to relax a little when we started to smell something, hmm is that rubber?







Don put his foot on the breaks and I saw his foot go to the floor















So okay Houston we NOW have a PROBLEM!! We are still going DOWNHILL!!








All the sudden that trailer is feeling LOTS heavier!! Using the break controller we were able to slow us down and found a wide spot to turn upward into to stop. Finally relief!

Moral of story... yes you can *pull* whatever weight you are rated for. 
But...
Questions we asked ourselves: 
Will the TV pull it up and "pull" it down the mountain you decided to go over? 
(instead of being pushed down that mtn.)
Are we going to struggle with or stress with control when a Semi passes?
Do we want to be the dog or the tail? (Tail waggin' the Dog syndrome)
Do we want to stress when we see a semi coming on that 2 lane winding road?
How safe do we want to be? We have precious cargo that is not replaceable...
3 kids!

We did continue to pull the Coleman with the Pathfinder, and it did fine. However, we did not do long hauls, and can't remember taking another "adventure."

We will be pulling the Outback 25RS-S (woohoo which we pick up in 24 hours)with the Expedition, and the boat with the Pathfinder.

Just be safe whatever your decision









~Have fun and happy camping


----------



## 3reds (Jan 6, 2004)

What about all the "stuff" you will be putting inside? Groceries, water in tanks, dishes, tools, supplies, etc. etc. etc.... You have room for 1100 lbs. Sounds like alot, doesn't it. Trust me, you will have that trailer weight up to or over 6000lbs. before you know it. You will definately be maxing the TV out. Not a good idea IMHO.
I wonder why the Manufacturer does not mention that this is an "unloaded" weight?


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

Andy from Keystone-Outback said the 25RS-S weighs 4900# with all options added and nothing else inside. So that is the base weight of the trailer I assume if you put the whole works on a scale. As far as my TV is concerned ...... hmmmm ...... yes I am still concerned it won't be enough. But I'll have to get it home with it and see how it goes. I am presently investigating looking at a Chevy 2500 Crew Cab truck or a Ford F-250 Crew Cab truck. I hope to make the best deal if necessary to my Chevy dealer that sold me the Trailblazer in the first place.

Didn't someone say hind sight is always 20/20? Well, I feel like someone who has to be an expert in trailering technology to know what I should have bought for a tow vehicle. Seems vehicle manufacturer's should publish all the facts about towing to the consumer. Not just a max towing weight and such, but a recommended towing weight and what length versus wheelbase, etc.

Thanks NWcamper2 for your input. And to everyone else too. This forum is great!

I certainly am nervous as you can imagine







about my tow vehicle situation at present.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Being a little nervous while towing is not a bad thing you know no matter what. It will keep you on your toes.









Even if I went to a 350/3500 mac daddy TV I would still be a bit nervous simply becuase of that big-ol trailer back there. I drive back and forth to work two hours a day on I-65 which is major north-south route. I am amazed about every single day by the folks barreling down the road doing 70-80mph while pulling monster trailers without a care in the world. Not being a bit nervous can get you into trouble IMHO. Being nervous means you are paying attention.

Just the other day I saw at least a 30' AeroLite being pulled by a Chevy Astro with only one friction bar for sway.







God willing, no one will ever get hurt with that rig but chances are it will happen.

Well anyway, I was in your situation last year and it all worked out in the end.


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

Well??

I pulled the new 2004 (4900# empty) 25RS-S Outback trailer home last week on Thursday. I did not use OD but left the automatic transmission in 3rd. Plenty of towing power getting up to speed and going down the road at this weight. However, the jury is still out regarding the short wheelbase of this truck. The rear end of the Chevy Trailblazer had a tendency to get squirrly and wiggly some when going down the road at 65 mph. Even at speeds over 45 mph this was noticeable. There was no trailer sway but what I would call hitch steer. Once I get the trailer loaded with our normal cargo. I will make a decision to keep or consider trading in the TB for something bigger. How much squirrly wiggle is normal? I never had any of this when I pulled our 2500# pop up. I'm learning things all the time. Some the hard way of course.









I have the 4.10 gears with the I6 engine. I use a Reese WD StraitLine 800# hitch with dual antisway cams. Brake controller is Prodigy by Tekonsha.

Plan B right now may be to go after a Chevy Crew Cab 2500 with the 6.0L V8 and 4.10 rear gears.

More later...

Cheers!

Michael


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Michael one of the things that makes the TrailBlazer a nice right is the rear end is soft, but as a result that lack of stiffness results in that feeling your getting towing. Adding air bags might help stiffen it, but it won't help in the other areas. A 2500 might be overkill for now, but would give you room to grow in the future too.


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

Some in another forum for the Trailblazer suggested a HOTCHKIS rear sway bar to improve the stiffness of the rear end. Replacing the OEM small unit to match the larger sway in the front. About a $200 dollar experiment to try it.

Don't know if it's worth trying it or just getting the right vehicle.

http://www.hotchkis.net

Michael

Thanks for the replies. I have learned more here from all you guys than anyplace else! I sincerely appreciate your valued input! sunny

Cheers!

Michael


----------



## hyewalt34 (May 9, 2004)

There are more discusions on tow vechicle vs. trailer than any others, I think. I have a new 21RS and I plan on towing it for a year or two with my current truck. It's a Toyota Tacoma Double Cab TRD. It has a 6000 lb. towing cap. and a 600 tongue weight rating. I'm sure this freaks out a lot of you guys







, but it's been just fine. Sure, I have to downshift on the big hills but I can still do 55. The temp. guage never changes and I've got a transmission cooler. The truck has 16 in. tires and I've got a good weight equalizing hitchand sway control. I'll get a bigger truck down the road, but for now the Tacoma is doing the job. I do keep the trailer as light as possible!


----------



## Y-Guy (Jan 30, 2004)

Actually Walt that doesn't freak me out at all. 21' with your length is probably about right. Now a 25' might just cause me to


----------



## Snowman (Mar 7, 2004)

MJWENCL;

I was in the same boat as you, I know the STRESS you feel.
GM offers a crewcab in a 1/2ton, but the box is 5'8" similar to Ford's supercrew.
You can get the 5.3l but no 6.0 l. I have a 3/4ton crewcab shortbox 4x4 w/6.0l I average 17mpg w/3.73rear. 
Hope this helps.

P.S.
What ever you choose just remeber life,s a journey enjoy the drive!


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

I took the 25RSS for a long varied terrain drive last evening. I live in the bluffs region along the Mississippi River in Winona County in Minnesota. So I have some hills to try things out on.

Hills for my current setup were definitely a load for my Trailblazer. Even with a 4.10 rear the trucks I6 engine would rev about 4 - 4.5 K rpm going up some 4 to 6 percent grades. Then I cruised down I-90 for about 15 miles at speeds from 60 to 70. The truck could do those speeds but when a semi trailer truck passed me, I had my hands full. I had to slow way down and apply my trailer brakes manually to bring the whole thing under my control again. Scary situation. Short wheelbase is not going to work I can see now. I exited the interstate for two lane highway home. During the ride home I encountered some mild curves through some rolling terrain. Scary as well was the feeling. This isn't acceptable. Then before actually arriving home again (in one piece) I encountered a railroad crossing that split the road not exactly perpendicular and was bumpy. Another round of white knuckle steering. By the time I arrived home and told my wife about my experience, she agreed with me; we need to get something else.

I'm calling my Chevy dealer - the Trailblazer is inadequate from a short wheelbase perspective and marginal with towing performance.

I know a lot of you wanted to hear my situation about pulling with this truck and most, if not all, of your suggestions about upsizing have been right on. Thanks to all of you who have responded.

I will pursue getting the Chevy 2500 Crew Cab Short box with the 6.0L and 4.10 gears. That rigs has a 153" wheelbase and a towing capacity of 10,300 lbs.

Now I hope I can get one before the 2005's come out.

Cheers!

Michael


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Glad you made it home in one piece! Very wise taking a "test" drive before leaving on a camping trip. I shared our "white knuckle" experience...just to let you know we have all been there









After our towing experiences with the Pathfinder, we thought the Expedition was the way to go, only to figure out that we wish we would have gone for a crewcab of some sort. We were thinking ahhh rated to pull 9000lbs., that will pull anything we want. Then only to realize we did not factor in the wheelbase.

Had we had the truck first we probably would have gone with the 28RS-S instead of the 25RS-S. ...why is it hind sight is always 20/20









Good luck in your TV search, maybe you can get a super good deal with '04 closeouts sunny


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

Hey Michael, I know the area very well having lived in Winona for 3 years and visiting my brother who lives there. We come up a couple of times every year. I can see the problem trying to go throught the bluff areas. Power is one thing but when the trailer is bigger and heavier than the TV, your in for a fun ride no matter what kind of set up you have. The Chevy 2500 with the 6.0 will be a world of difference. My brother has that truck and it is a great tow vehicle for loads in the range we are talking about. It pulls better than my 5.7 Suburban mostly because of the 4.10 gears not the engine. We pull a 24ft enclosed snowmobile trailer 5000lbs. with both trucks in the winter and it's the one we take most often unless we have a bunch of people to haul also, a fine choice of a TV. Unloaded around town highway mix you will see aroun 13mpg. Towing around 10. About the same as the Suburban but a little better tow vehicle. I wish I had lower gears in the Burb but I get by. Are you looking at the 2500 or 2500HD. Don't be afraid of the HD, it rides very well for a HD truck. It also has a much bigger frame for strength.
If you see a Red Suburban and a 25RSS with IL plates in town you will know it's me. 
Later, 
Dan


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

Thanks Dan,

I appreciate every word you said.

My plan is to check out the Chevy crew cab 2500's today in Lewiston and the Underdahl dealer in Winona. I see I can get a $3500 bonus cash right now. I'd better take advantage of it!

More later ... hope you all are having a good weekend!

Cheers!

Michael

BTW Dan, My brother used to live in Winona for 4 years and now he lives in Chicago (Streamwood). Small world some days.


----------



## my3sons (Jan 29, 2004)

I tow my '03 25RS-S with a 2003 Ford Expedition (5.4L). I also use a Hensley Arrow hitch. I have no problems at all with that combination. I used to own a Mercury Mountaineer and was told by the RV dealer that I would be ok. I WAS NOT OK WITH THAT COMBINATION!.

The Hensley helps with sway, but only a larger engine will solve the power dilemma. Of course with gas at $2 per gallon, there is a costly tradeoff in that respect as well.


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Gas $2.30 gal here!!


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

We tow our 25RS-S with a 2000 Suburban K1500 5.3L 3.73. It does the job and we have towed long distances with it but you definitly know that the camper is there. I personally wouldn't tow the 25RS-S with anything smaller.

I think you will find that stability is even more important than power. For instance chevy is now including the 5.3L in the extended Trail Blazers but because of the size of the vehicle I wouldn't think it would handle a 6000lb camper well.

If I had my choice to purchase a TV again I would get a 2500 Burb and be done with it.


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

With the combination of TV, hitch, brake controller I have:
No problems. I can run down the highway as fast or slow as I need to. Handles well, no sway or stability issues, no problem out of the hole, or stopping.

This Tahoe is packing nearly 300 HP, the hitch (in my opinion) is one of the BEST on the market, and the brake controller is second to none. A pretty good combo, I'd say.

I think if I lived in the mountains...bigger would be better!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

> If I had my choice to purchase a TV again I would get a 2500 Burb and be done with it.


I already told the wife, next truck I get is going to be a 3/4 ton! Before I bought the Av, I was this close to getting a Silverado 2500HD, crew cab with the Duramax/Allison combination, and the price was not far off of what I paid for the Av! She didn't like it because it was too loud, and rode like a truck.....well duh









Mind you, I am the one who drives this vehicle everyday. She drives her little Honda back and forth to work. Now, with the cost of gas, I am wishing I talked her into the diesel. One of the guys I work has that same truck (his is a GMC) and he is getting 20 mpg around town, and 15 mpg towing his 10,000# boat (25' Proline)

Oh, I'm sorry....did I vent a little?....









Tim


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

Problem solved.

No more TrailBlazer SUV.

Decided enough is enough.

I am now a Silverado owner.










And in control again!

Cheers!

Michael


----------



## NWcamper2 (Mar 28, 2004)

Congrats on the new ride/TV









~Happy Camping

sunny


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Nice!!!!!

Lots of luck

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Now you have to change your Avatar









Good luck with the new wheels, and yes, I am just a little green.....









Tim


----------



## fixjet (Jan 19, 2004)

Mike, my brother here in IL is coming up to Winona Saturday to trade his 03 Silverado on a 03 Duramax Silverado at Sugar Loaf Ford. I'm real jealous. The other brother who lives up in Winona found it Monday. Yours looks very nice, it will be the ticket for you.
Dan


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Hey you bought my truck, very nice. I was stuck in the same spot as Tim. I wanted to buy a crew cab but the wife did not think it was practical for the family. There is a local dealer up here that had special ordered a truck of someone and the guy backed out, well they have the truck and it has sat on the lot for 5 months now. She is ready for a new one seeing as her's has 135k on it but she was looking at the Implala or Malibu. I was trying to give her the Tahoe but she isn't biting. Oh well even telling her it the truck is on sale wasn't working. Enjoy your new truck Kirk


----------



## mjwencl (Feb 25, 2004)

SO far I am quite happy with the new truck. Trying to put 500 miles on it before towing the RV for the first time is the next task. I will pull the 25RSS next Wednesday to have some things looked at by my RV dealer. I'll post my new report then.

Hope you are all stayin' dry. We've had a lot of rain the last few days.

Cheers.


----------

